# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Individual Tutoring for Russian  Private lessons online / Clases privadas en línea

## heccele

Hello. If anyone here is interested in studying Russian intensively, I give private lessons via Skype. I offer three different courses which you can choose from according to your needs: *- A fundamental course* (comprehensive and detailed) *- A quick intensive "survival" course* (for tourists)  *- Personalized lessons* (tailored to your needs and requests) 
The price before November 2016 is 7,5 USD per 60 min, from November - 10 USD per 60 min.
For beginners, the language of instruction can be either English or Spanish. 
My name is Andrei. Male, 25 years old.  
maan-0000 [at] yandex.ru
Hope to see you  ::

----------

